# Myrtle Beach State Park



## whatdayasay (Feb 27, 2007)

It's been awhile since I've needed you.

I'm camping at Myrtle Beach State Park in a few weeks and if there is a restaurant that you recomend I would love to know about it. Thanks!!!!


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

whatdayasay said:


> It's been awhile since I've needed you.
> 
> I'm camping at Myrtle Beach State Park in a few weeks and if there is a restaurant that you recomend I would love to know about it. Thanks!!!!


Broadway at the Beach has several, Hard Rock Cafe, Planet Hollywood and several others. There are also Dixie Stampede dinner theater, Medieval Times in the area.


----------



## wingmoto (Jun 6, 2011)

+1 on Dixie... Been there with the family and what a great time.


----------



## Barry (Mar 13, 2011)

Dixie Stamepede is no longer Dixie Stamepede. It is now Pirates Voyage, a 180 degree turn in themes but from what I have read on the net a pretty good show and dinner.

Tommy Bahama is in the shopping complex across the road from State Park. You have to drive into what used to be the Mrytle Beach Air Force Base.

Jimmy Buffett has also opened up a Landshark Bar and Grill that I am anxious to try near the new Sky Wheel on Ocean Blvd in the heart of Myrtle.

We will be at State Park from this Sunday, 6/26 - Sunday 7/3.


----------



## whatdayasay (Feb 27, 2007)

Barry said:


> Dixie Stamepede is no longer Dixie Stamepede. It is now Pirates Voyage, a 180 degree turn in themes but from what I have read on the net a pretty good show and dinner.
> 
> Tommy Bahama is in the shopping complex across the road from State Park. You have to drive into what used to be the Mrytle Beach Air Force Base.
> 
> ...


thanks! we will be there from Thursday 6/30 - Tuesday 7/5


----------



## ZHB (Mar 17, 2009)

You are also just a few miles north of Murrells Inlet - go south on 17, and follow the signs. There are a plethora of great restaurants (I'm a big fan of Dockside), as well as some nice local seafood shops where you can take the fresh catch back to the OB.


----------



## whatdayasay (Feb 27, 2007)

ZHB said:


> You are also just a few miles north of Murrells Inlet - go south on 17, and follow the signs. There are a plethora of great restaurants (I'm a big fan of Dockside), as well as some nice local seafood shops where you can take the fresh catch back to the OB.


THANK YOU!


----------

